# Corpseheads New Ebay Store



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.corpseheads.com
http://www.corpseskulls.com
Decided to separate my custom props from my regular Ebay Store http://www.halloween-skeletons.com
When you're push Frozen Elsa costumes they don't exactly go along with Corpseheads. Corpseheads will feature all custom Halloween props. Currently I'm mostly featuring custom Corpseheads, hence the name of the store. In the near future I will be adding other custom creations. I have some 15 years experience selling online and to get Corpseheads off to a good start. Currently I have about 30 products available.


----------

